# TM United Forever - Benutzername und Passwort vergessen =(



## Goldeneye007 (26. März 2010)

Hey Leute!

Ich war vor 1,5 Jahren begeisterter TrackMania-Spieler und habe seit einem Jahr nicht mehr gespielt.
Nun habe ich einen neuen Rechner, den alten zwischenzeitlich neu installiert und somit die Daten nicht
mehr gespeichert, die ich zur Anmeldung im Spiel brauchte.
Folgendes Problem:

Ich wollte ein neues Spielerkonto erstellen mit neuem Passwort und neuer E-Mailadresse.
Nach Eingabe meiner Seriennummer wird mir jedoch gesagt, dass diese schon aktiviert wurde (verständlicherweise, da ich mich ja damals schon registriert hatte).
Habt ihr eventuell Tipps für mich, wie ich an meine alten Daten komme? Ich weiß auch gar nicht mehr, welche meiner Emailadressen ich damals angegeben hatte...

Liebe Grüße,
Goldeneye


----------



## Herbboy (26. März 2010)

Gibt es keinen Button "passwort vergessen", vlt. auf der offiziellen Seite, wo man dann wiederum auch NUR die emailadresse eingeben kann, die man damals verwendet hatte?


----------



## Goldeneye007 (27. März 2010)

danke für die schnelle antwort!

nein, leider gibt es auf der homepage keine derartige abfrage =/


----------



## AcidCreeper (1. April 2010)

puh... das ist schwer^^ ich bin auch aktiver TM-Spieler, aber ich weiß es auch nicht  ich werd mal rumfragen und dir bescheid geben


----------



## Goldeneye007 (1. April 2010)

hey! danke für die hilfe aber ich habe eine email an den support geschrieben, hab nach 3 tagen meine antwort bekommen! ich sollte den multiplayer-key per email zurückschicken und als anhang ein foto der handbuchrückseite als eigentumsnachweis!
einen tag später habe ich meine multiplayer-daten erhalten 
vielen dank trotzdem! kann´s seit gestern wieder spielen!
lg, 
Goldeneye!


----------



## Goldeneye007 (1. April 2010)

der support ist echt schnell und gut


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2010)

TMania war gottseidank schon immer eher "für alle da", kannst es ja auch - wenn dir der modus mit den F1-artigen Rennwagen reicht, kostenlos spielen


----------



## AcidCreeper (1. April 2010)

Trackmania ist eh das beste


----------



## Goldeneye007 (2. April 2010)

als schnelles rennspiel für zwischendurch, schon, ja


----------



## AcidCreeper (5. April 2010)

Als langfristiges Spiel auch super ICh spiels seit 2 Jahren, seit einem Jahr in nem clan und es macht immernoch spaß. Es gibt viele Turniere (wie etwa UL7) und Server mit Website-Anbindung (TMX,da kann man seine eigenen Maps hochladen, die dann auf dem Server gespielt werden). Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------

